# AIRE Demo & Closeout Boats



## AIRE Inc. (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi!

Our 2016 Demo and Closeout boat are on SALE! Check out the list and give us a call at 844-243-2473 to place an order.

AIRE 2016 Demo & Closeout Boat Sale!

Cheers,
Sheena Coles
AIRE Marketing


----------



## bellotti (Nov 16, 2008)

The super duper pumas, how many thwarts are included?


----------

